# Which setup for pigeon hunting ?



## smallgame (May 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've already been reading quite a lot around here. Still i didn't really find my "perfect answer".

I'm quite the beginner and would like to go for my first homemade slingshot (I'm thinking boardcut and Theraband). My ultimate goal (after having achieved the neccesary precision) is to hunt for pigeons.

Can you give me some advices about which conmbination of steel (I could get 7 to 10 mm here) ammo and which Theraband color to order ? Perhaps any experiences about the right tapering ?

I'd like the ammo to be as small as possible as to minimizing the chance of collateral damage. Is it possible to kill a pigeon with a slingshot and SMALL (7mm) ammo ? If not, which size should i use ? How do I get the neccesary energy/speed for the right ammo ?

Shooting distance would be about 10-15 meters (I guess that would be between 30 and 50 feet). As I already said, I'm still a beginner so I guess Theraband gold qould be too hard to pull ?

Thanks in advance,

smallgame


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

This might help you a bit. There is a whole board dedicated to nothing but the hunting of game.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

This should be in the Hunting Section...

SMS


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Accuracy is the key


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would suggest a lot of practice until you are comfortable with the setup, that would be used to take the small game. I would say no 1/4 inch steel is not big enough to hunt with. I would use 50 cal steel or a 45 cal lead. When you are in the zone 36 cal lead could be used if a head or neck shot was made ( one should always go for one unless in a survival situation then all is fair game).

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep.. BC slinger is Correct!! But be sure you even have the accuracy to take game.. In a sense, you can take game with just about any Band/ammo setup, just know the limitations of your equipment.

SMS


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

whatever setup you can hit a bottlecap at 15 meters with. at least 3/8 steel


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I just took a squirrel today with 1/4" steel. It's really small, but im running a un-tapered TBG set, 1" wide and ~7" long. I am not sure what kind of speed I am getting out of them, but it must be pretty high because I got a complete pass-through torso shot on the squirrel from a little over 30 yards.


----------

